# TONIGHT ONLY! Kmart 10% + $5 more!



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Only, it starts right now and lasts from 6 p.m. to 6 a.m. ONLY. Ten percent off almost everything at Kmart.com AND if you enter the code "Kwelcome328", it takes another $5 off of $50.

I bought 2 of the Gemmy Lightshow boxes with timers that allow you to use an MP3 player. Total for 2 (before shipping), $85.48. Home Depot has them for $69 each and I have seen them for as much as $99 elsewhere.

Gemmy Holiday Lightshow with Timer - Model 68733211 at Kmart.com

I don't have a Kmart locally so this was an awesome deal for me!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I am going to check it out right now!
WOOT!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Hubby checked around and couldn't find any cheaper so gave me the go to order! Then said, go ahead and get 2! WOOT!

Can't wait to check these out! We have 2 light shows and a Mr. Christmas, this is going to be awesome. Thank you so much for the heads up!
Val


----------

